# Newly CPC-A Looking for entry level work or internship,  Portland/Beaverton Oregon



## xtian75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thomas J. Nguyen, CPC-A
20192 SW Bernice LN Beaverton, OR 97007 • 503-610-8075 • xtian75@gmail.com

*Objective*
An entry level medical billing/coder position in the medical/insurance industry where my expertise in ICD-9 and CPT would be needed.  Strong team player with 2 years of testing experience and 5+ years of customer service/support. Proven record of saving employers time and money. Demonstrated aptitude for research; ensuring accuracy of information. Willing to learn and continually improve knowledge base. Detail-oriented, diligent, and able to multi-task. 

*Summary of Qualifications*
I completed Portland Community College, Professional Medical Coding program at the top of my class.  The program is taught from the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) curriculum. This 120 hour training provides a measurable level of knowledge and expertise in reviewing and adjudicating for coding of services, procedures, and diagnoses on medical claims in the physician-office setting and hospitals. This curriculum provides sound knowledge of medical coding rules and regulations along with keeping current on issues regarding medical coding, compliance, and reimbursement.


ICD-9 vol. 1 & 2
CPT 
HCPCS II
Type 50 WPM 
10-Key by touch


*Work Experience*
Sabrix Inc, Lake Oswego, OR	2007 to 2009

_QA Tester_


Performs complex functional, regression and performance tests. 
Follows standard practices and procedures in analyzing situations or data. 
Operates under moderate supervision.
Performing highly structured functional, application, regression and performance tests
Defect reporting and tracking
Analyzing test results to ensure functionality
Analyzing requirements documents and use cases
Developing, modifying, and executing software test cases and test plans.
Maintaining documentation of test results 

Sabrix Inc, Lake Oswego, OR	2005 to 2007

_Tax Analyst_


Analyze and research tax laws and regulations. 
Research and analyze tax rates. 
Research and analyze tax product exemptions. 
Research and analyze tax customer exemptions.
Research, interpret, and apply tax laws and regulations.
Provide recommendations on complicated tax issues.
Monitor tax publications to stay abreast of changes in laws and regulations.
Correspond with tax authorities.
Perform special projects as assigned by management.

Chicago Title/Ticor Title, Clackamas, OR	2001 to 2003

_Staff Accountant_


Maintained books for Ticor Title operating account.  
Balanced daily bank reconciliation to general ledger.  
Entered all receipts and disbursement checks into accounting system.  
Ensured accuracy of money disbursed and received from operating account.
Researched any discrepancies with regard to operating accounts.  
Tracked down any funds that were missing or misplaced.  
Provided customer service to both internal and external customers using multiple forms of communication, including email, facsimile, and telephone.
Saved company up to $1 million per month by researching and clearing up daily overdrafts.
Met daily deadlines 100% of time in pulling up wire funds for Escrow.
Improved efficiency by up to 520 man-hours and cut costs by suggesting implementation of new receipt system. 
Earned Perfect Attendance award, including $100 cash prize.

*Education / Certification*
*Certified Professional Coder – Apprentice*                                                                    Sept 2010	     

*Certification Medical Coding*, Portland Community College, Portland, OR                     Aug 2010	

*B.S. Accounting*, Portland State University, Portland, OR	 May 2001

*B.S. Supply/Logistics Management*, Portland State University, Portland, OR	May 2001


*Computer Skills*
Office Applications: Word, Excel, Outlook, Firefox, Chrome, Internet Explorer

Other Applications: Oracle, TEAM, Sierra, IMI, CCH Tax Research Network, Sabrix Tax Solutions, Confluence, JIRA, and DMS

*Languages*
English: Native language
Vietnamese: Native language

*Activities and Interests*
AAPC Member, Weight Lifting, Running, Cooking, Traveling

*Performance and Review Highlights*
_“You are definitely very calm and collected and are respectful to others on the team. You’ve done a good job of taking on a lot of tasks, and putting your head down to push through them and help us get releases out.”_
- Steven Squire, QA Manager, Sabrix Inc.

_“You stay balanced and even-tempered under pressure and are a good person to handle a challenging situation. You keep a positive attitude, do not allow yourself to be rattled, and stay focused on your goals.” _
- Trish Garringer, Accounting Manager, Chicago Title


----------

